# Nib difference



## Monty (Jan 13, 2016)

I have a customer that wants a fine nib in his fountain pen. All the stock nibs that I have that are marked say "M". The Heritance nibs I have I have are not marked. How can I tell if the Heritance nibs are medium or fine?


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jan 13, 2016)

I think the only way to be sure would be to write with them and compare the lines.  Even if someone were to tell you that the heritance nibs were "fine", they wouldn't necessarily produce a thinner line than your medium nibs.  "Fine" and "Medium" are not precisely defined and implemented across nib sources.  

Ink, writing style and paper will all have an impact on line size as well.

Ed


----------



## avbill (Jan 13, 2016)

Monte,   The Heritage nib  I believe are flex nibs.   medium only.    

In glided gold  from Bock  5mm  there is  fine and extra fine.   In polished chrome  there is only fine. 

Bock 6mm  guided gold  there fine 


I got these  from Roy.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 13, 2016)

There are both fine and medium, we have both, in the #5 nib.

Easiest way to give you, I used a micrometer and got .030, measuring side to side,  for the fine and .038 for the medium.  Gently!  

Hope this helps,
Ed


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jan 13, 2016)

Monty said:


> I have a customer that wants a fine nib in his fountain pen. All the stock nibs that I have that are marked say "M". The Heritance nibs I have I have are not marked. How can I tell if the Heritance nibs are medium or fine?


 
I traded out the original nib on a Majestic Junior pen with a fine point bock nib, it is a pen that I often carry.  Roy (OKALAHOMAN) from the Classic Nib did a demo at last year's MAPG on changing out nibs, you might want to contact him directly.


----------



## Mr Vic (Jan 15, 2016)

Might want to check with the customer on what pens he currently uses. A fine nib of European manufacture is not the same as one of Japanese manufacture. German nibs from medium down tend to be larger then a Japanese of the same size..


----------

